
Black people are overwhelmingly dying from coronavirus in cities across the US - threatofrain
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/04/07/who-dying-coronavirus-more-black-people-die-major-cities/2961323001/
======
threatofrain
> In Illinois, for example, there were 12,262 coronavirus cases Monday and 307
> deaths, according to the state’s Department of Public Health. Of the
> confirmed cases, 29.4% were black, 27.5% white, 9.4% Hispanic, 3.34% Asian
> and 24.4% were left blank. Of the deaths, 42% were black, 37.1% white, 7.5%
> Hispanic, 7% blank and 4.2% Asian. Roughly 15% of the state's population is
> black, while whites make up 77% of the state, according to the Census.

> In Michigan, the numbers were also bleak, with African Americans accounting
> for just 14% of the state's population, but 33% of COVID-19 cases and 41% of
> deaths.

> In Louisiana, one of the hardest hit states in the country, 70% of the
> deaths related to coronavirus were African American and 29% were white,
> according to the state’s health department. As of Monday, there were 14,867
> cases across the state and 512 deaths. African Americans make up 32% of the
> state’s population.

------
aurizon
There is only one thing to blame:- De-facto segregated medical services so
that the Black people receive less at all levels of medical support. Fewer
hospitals, with fewer doctors, and fewer IC beds and fewer masks, fewer
ventilators per capita fewer..... This shows up in all death and illness
stats, length of life stats, all the way down. Solution:- education, education
from 1-2 years of age in the 'village' (subsidized and enriched child care)
all the way up

